# Starker Laptop für bis zu 650 Euro



## ChaoZ (23. März 2011)

*Starker Laptop für bis zu 650 Euro*

Ich Suche einen leistungsstarken Laptop im Preisbereich zwischen 450-650 Euro. Ich habe da schon einen ausfindig gemacht: http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/sony+vaio+eb3m1ewi Auf jeden Fall sollte er das ein oder andere Spiel zocken können, aber auch Videobearbeitung muss drin sein. Was kann man da zu dem Preis erreichen?


----------



## schirocco (28. März 2011)

*AW: Starker Laptop für bis zu 650 Euro*

Was stellst du denn noch für Anforderungen an den Laptop?
soll er: transportabel,leicht und klein sein oder größer mit HD Display zum Filme schauen?
Was für Spiele willst du darauf spielen (hohe Details)?
Willst du mit dem Laptop unterwegs arbeiten (Akkulaufzeit wichtig?)? oder draußen (Display matt/glänzend)?

ohne diese Angaben (oder ein Teil davon) ist die Auswahl schier überwältigend


----------



## ChaoZ (28. März 2011)

Ist nicht für mich ^^ Von meinem Kumpel sind die Eltern geschieden, das heißt er muss transportabel sein da er unter der Woche hier und am Wochenende da ist. Eine portable Zockmaschine halt. Für draußen muss auch nicht unbedingt sein, wär schön wenn ja. Wenn nicht dann nicht. Er will primär zocken, als Beispiele Bad Company 2, Modern Warfare 2, Crysis 2 und bald auch BF3. Akkulaufzeit ist nicht besonders wichtig. Klar, ein paar Stunden sollte er halten, aber darauf wird nicht besonders Wert gelegt. Ein PC für zwei Standorte und LANs sozusagen.


----------



## schirocco (28. März 2011)

*AW: Starker Laptop für bis zu 650 Euro*

Ich glaube da ist vor Allem die Grafikkarte das entscheidende
Für dieses Budget würde ich bei der GeForce GT540M 1024MB bleiben

Empfehlenswert ist das Acer Aspire 5750G
vor allem wegen der starken Grafik und des Neuen Prozessors der verbaut ist

hier noch ein netter Test dazu: Test Acer Aspire 5750G Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests


----------



## ChaoZ (28. März 2011)

schirocco schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube da ist vor Allem die Grafikkarte das entscheidende
> Für dieses Budget würde ich bei der GeForce GT540M 1024MB bleiben
> 
> Empfehlenswert ist das Acer Aspire 5750G
> ...



Danke, werd den Vorschlag mal übermitteln. Aber im Test wird von einem i7 gesprochen, im Datenblatt steht i5. Was denn jetzt?


----------



## schirocco (28. März 2011)

*AW: Starker Laptop für bis zu 650 Euro*

Getestet wurde ein Modell mit i7, der ist aber für den Preis leider nicht drin und außerdem tut das der Grafikleistung keinen Abbruch 
es gibt von dem Typ eine ganze Reihe an Books: Acer Aspire 5750G in Notebooks & Tablets/13.1" bis 16.4" TFT | Geizhals.at Deutschland
aber ich denke die Preis/Leistung dürfte bei dem schon Top sein (für 50€ mehr gibts ein Bluray Laufwerk und für 100€ 8GB Ram, andersrum gibt es das Book auch schon mit nem i3 und der GT540 1GB für 599€)

Ich hab noch 2 heiße Tipps 
das Asus X53SV-SX173V
und das Asus X53SV-SX218V

Die sind von den Daten her auch Top und zur Zeit sau günstig mit der 150€ Rabatt Aktion die Amazon gerade hat


----------



## ChaoZ (29. März 2011)

Okay, es wird wohl der 5750 
Damit wird er wohl bis jetzt alles zocken können und auch für die nächste Zeit gewappnet sein.


----------



## rzrcop (9. April 2011)

*AW: Starker Laptop für bis zu 650 Euro*



schirocco schrieb:


> Die sind von den Daten her auch Top und zur Zeit sau günstig mit der 150€ Rabatt Aktion die Amazon gerade hat


 

Gibt es diese Aktion noch?


----------



## tobitheking (10. April 2011)

*AW: Starker Laptop für bis zu 650 Euro*

wenn ich noch was vorschlagen darf: Notebooks > Gaming & Highend > Acer Aspire 5742G-488G50Mnkk 8GB Knaller II bei notebooksbilliger.de
hab ihn nicht selbst hat aber super systemdaten,
ich selbst suche ein teil mit 5 std akku und guter leistung


----------



## schirocco (11. April 2011)

*AW: Starker Laptop für bis zu 650 Euro*

@rzrcop: nein, die Aktion lief nur bis zum 04.04. und was ich noch übersehen hatte, dass es nicht für die beiden Notebooks sondern nur für 3 ältere Modelle ging, nochmal sorry 

@tobitheking: jo der hat einiges an Power (Graka mit 2GB VRam is schon Top  ), leider aber auch noch nicht den neuen i5, was die Akkulaufzeit in den Keller treibt


----------



## ChaoZ (22. Mai 2011)

Wollte nochmal Rückmeldung geben:
Er hat jetzt einen 800€ Packard Bell mit i7 und einer Radeon aus der 6800 Reihe geschenkt bekommen zur Konfirmation. Die genaue Bezeichnung weiß ich nicht. ^^


----------

